# 3DPrintBoardPro > Free Self Promotion >  LETHAL 3D - www.facebook.com/lethal3d

## lethal3d

hello guys all are welcome to check out my page

www.facebook.com/lethal3d

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCRk...6H3UbjH3ephYPw

and also my YouTube where I do a lot of 3d printing with time-lapse and assemblies of parts as well as simplify 3d settings also doing a give away at 300 subs the thorn from destiny which is a video on my channel, thank guys and appreciate any feedback  :Smile: 

11951272_466918203471631_5863420468720182502_n.jpg11954787_469190513244400_1129635728628533710_n.jpg

----------

